# Ubuntu 2nd hard drive folders not showing up



## ShiBDiB (May 6, 2015)

On the left is my ubuntu rig running via teamviewer clearly showing the contents of "Disk 2"

On the right is disk 2 failing to show any subfolders on Plex.



This is an issue with pretty much every program that needs to browse to a folder. It is a permissions issue? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2015)

I am a little confused about the setup. Is Plex running on the Ubuntu system on the left?

Disk2 is probably mounted and owned by root so if Plex is running as a non root user then it wont be able to access Disk 2. If you are not concerned about other uses on the system accessing Disk 2 then just chmod -R 777 Disk2 .  If that doesnt work, do a df -h and show how Disk2 is mounted.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 12, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am a little confused about the setup. Is Plex running on the Ubuntu system on the left?
> 
> Disk2 is probably mounted and owned by root so if Plex is running as a non root user then it wont be able to access Disk 2. If you are not concerned about other uses on the system accessing Disk 2 then just chmod -R 777 Disk2 .  If that doesnt work, do a df -h and show how Disk2 is mounted.



Issue was the second disc wasn't mounting until I signed into the computer using teamviewer. Fixed it by adding it to fstab and having it mount prior to login.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2015)

auto mount is a hell of a drug.


----------

